# Licence Plate Maker Link...any scale!



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang :wave: 
Heres a link to make licence plates for that "final" touch when detailing! Acme Licence Plate Maker Check it out!

Larry


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Gang :wave:
> Heres a link to make licence plates for that "final" touch when detailing! Acme Licence Plate Maker Check it out!
> 
> Larry



oh man thanks for this!! I got some cars that needs it. 

Thanks again!
Wes


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

That`s great. I found this link appr. 2 year ago in a muscle car modell forum, but after a computer shut down I lost all my stored links.

You can use the mirror site also for banner printing or for online tombstones


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I used the license maker & put some on address labels. Looks very cool. 
--Fordcowboy


----------

